# Trapping inside house?



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I've done a kind-hearted, but probably dumb thing. Disco has been coming to the patio door, meowing and staring inside, the last month or so. Whenever I open the door, she runs off of course. Yesterday morning she didn't run, so I put a can of food just inside the doorway to see if she'd come in. Well, she kept looking at it, poked her head in a bit, but didn't actually enter. After having the door open for half an hour with snowing weather, I finally put the food out and gave up.
Well, this morning it worked! (actually, Scraggly also came in, but he ran back out when I shut the door). So now I have Disco inside. But I still can't touch her (she'll let me get a couple inches - sniff my hand/fingers - then darts off a few feet). Soooo...kinda wondering how I'm gonna trap her now! Oiy! The vet said they have an opening on Thursday... sortta wondering if I can get to her by then. She has one sister and a friend (ex-husband's cat I'm tending that's supposed to be kept outside) that's familiar...hoping that might calm her down a bit.
Or I can do what I did with her siblings and distract her with canned food and get her when she's distracted with that... wear gloves, and do a quick "snatch" by scruffing her neck and holding her hip area? That's how I got Agate! But of course, he was also 2 pounds at the time, and Disco's probably 5 or so (she's the biggest of them all).

Sheesh, if my dad finds out I have 5 cats inside right now... :-?
But it's so cold outside! The bird bath is all frozen up, and there's light snow/heavy frost all over the yard. Oh well...I guess I can't save them all *sigh* I put warm water in the biggest bowl, and food in a smaller one, for Scraggly.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Can you borrow a humane trap from the Humane Society?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I have one. But not sure if it would work while inside? Besides, the vet secretary just reminded me that I'm not supposed to feed after 9 P.M., and I really don't want to keep the poor kitty in a trap for 12+ hours if I don't need to.

So what I think I'm gonna do, is just wait until Tuesday... let her have a few days to get used to me, then maybe I can actually get her by hand and put her in a carrier right before the appointment. If I have to resort to a trap and holding her overnight, I will...but only as a last resort. I'm too nice for my own good!


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

you can also try dropping a cloth (blanket, large towel) or a net over the cat... but i see nothing wrong with trapping in the house (Except you will catch the other 4 cats first!)
good luck!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's not advisable to keep the cat in a cage for that length of time. It is better to wait until the cat is hungry, call the vet and tell her to expect you, and then set the trap.

Good luck!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, I'm gonna wait until Tuesday.
She's in my bedroom right now (finally came out of hiding behind the refrigerator), and just finished a "play fight" with her sister... now Nebbie is getting involved! LOL 

I want to go to bed, but I think I better watch the playing for a bit. Zinny just got spayed yesterday (pain meds an hour ago), and I want to make sure she doesn't disturb the stitches too much... Disco did a bunny kick at her a while ago while they were tussling, and Zinny cried. But I think she learned her lesson, and isn't being so rough now (except for jumping up on a shelf when Nebbie goes after her!)


----------

